# How easy is it to convert a double to a triple?



## browncow3636 (Jul 6, 2004)

I've got a 2004 Specialized Allez Comp that is a double chainring. 

How easy and/or expensive is it to convert to a triple?

Does anyone want to trade?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Why?*

Why would you want to do that? If you don't ride a lot of hills, I wouldn't consider it if I were you. I questioned wheterh or not I should get as double or triple when I gt my first roadie. I went with a double and I'm happy with it. Hills were a lot of trouble at first, but that had more to do with the "engine." 

I don't know if you're new to road, but if you are I would stick with a double. Assuming that you are relatively new (as I am), you need to ask yourself some questions. Among them; what kind of terrain do you ride (hills), physical shape, etc.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*If you are asking a bike shop to do the conversion...*



browncow3636 said:


> I've got a 2004 Specialized Allez Comp that is a double chainring.
> 
> How easy and/or expensive is it to convert to a triple?
> 
> Does anyone want to trade?



It will cost a pretty good penny, say (rough estimates)

Crank $125.00
Bottom bracket $35.00
Rear Der $65.00
New Cassette $45.00
Chain $25.00

Shifter (optional, your shifter may already handle a triple) $175.00 new pair

Plus labor $50.00 - $150.00

A bike shop is going to want to replace all double components with triple components. Is that necessary?, maybe not, but it guarantees that everything works right from the start.

If you do it your self, you most likely don't need to replace everything. There may be several options that you could do.

1 - Don't go triple, get a wider range cassette? Don't know what you already have, but you can usually go up to a 28 rear cog with most double deraileurs.

2 - Get a compact front crank or smaller chain rings for your existing crank.

3 - Go the bike shop route but only a piece at a time. Try the triple crankset and matching bb. That may be all you need. 

Either of the three above options will require you to have special tools and knowledge. Hope these suggestions help...


If you do it you


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

*Compact?*

Have you thought about a compact crankset? The 50x34 up front makes hill climbing a lot easier than the standard 53x39. I think you can get a a compact crankset for around $100 then you don't have to fool around with changing out the rear derailleur, and front derailleur as well as the cranks.

What cassette are you running? A 12-25 in combo with a compact crankset will give you some pretty easy climbing gears.

Just another idea for you to consider.


----------



## twelvepercent (Nov 7, 2004)

check to see if your shifters will work with a triple,
Then, as others have said, you will need a crank, B.B., med. or long cage rear DRR,
and a triple front DRR. If your present group has low miles, you can likely sell it and make the change for a reasonable price.


----------



## Derailer (Apr 28, 2005)

I just went from a triple to a double. I've got Campy Centaur deraileurs and Truvativ Carbon Rouleur cranks if you're interested. 

It wasn't too much of a pain - new cranks, new rd, new fd.


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

racerx said:


> It will cost a pretty good penny, say (rough estimates)
> 
> Crank $125.00
> Bottom bracket $35.00
> ...



So before the cost of new brifters, if needed, you are looking at roughly $300 for parts, then throw in labor. An alternative would be to buy a cheap triple-equipped bike. You can get one with a Sora triple for $325. Keep your double for when you feel strong enough to not need a triple anymore, then sell your triple.


----------

